# Slottie.io - Premium Football Tips & Predictions



## Slottie.io (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 12, 2022)

️ Football 12 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Spain – Czech Republic
 Spain or Draw & 0-3 Goals @ 1.57
 5%

 Switzerland – Portugal
 2-5 Goals @ 1.40
 5%

 Georgia – Bulgaria
 Georgia @ 1.70
 10%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 13, 2022)

️ Football 13 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Iceland – Israel
 BTTS @ 1.85
 5%

 Albania U21 - Kosovo U21
 Kosovo U21 or Draw @ 2.15
 5%

 Cehia U21 - Andorra U21
 Cehia U21 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.42
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 14, 2022)

️ Football 14 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Germany - Italy
 0-2 Goals @ 1.85
 5%

 Netherlands - Wales
 Netherlands @ 1.35
 5%

 Poland - Belgium
 BTTS @ 1.80
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 15, 2022)

️ Football 15 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 SFK Vrchovina - Unicov
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.47
 5%

 Al Ahly Cairo - Eastern Company
 Al Ahly Cairo/Al Ahly Cairo@ 1.53
 5%

 Reipas - PKKU
 BTTS @ 1.55
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 16, 2022)

️ Football 16 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Lokomotiv Tbilisi - Saburtalo Tbilisi
 Saburtalo Tbilisi @ 1.35
 5%

 KA Akureyri - Fram Reykjavik
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.65
 10%

 Valur Reykjavik - Breidablik
 BTTS @ 1.47
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 17, 2022)

️ Football 17 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Bohemians - Shelbourne
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.42
 5%

 Skeid 2 - Ready
 Skeid 2 @ 1.47
 5%

 Umea FC - Pitea IF
 BTTS @ 1.72
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 18, 2022)

️ Football 18 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Haka - IFK Mariehamn
 Haka or Draw @ 1.50
 5%

 Sarpsborg - Stromsgodset
 Stromsgodset or Draw @ 1.90
 5%

 Valmiera - Super Nova
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.42
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 20, 2022)

️ Football 20 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Chengdu Rongcheng - Meizhou Hakka
 Chengdu Rongcheng or Draw @ 1.62
 5%

 Fram Reykjavik - Vestmannaeyjar
 Fram Reykjavik Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.85
 5%

 Skeid - Sogndal
 Sogndal or Draw @ 1.40
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 22, 2022)

️ Football 22 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Israel U19 - Austria U19
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.55
 5%

 Incheon United - Gangwon
 Incheon United or Draw @ 1.40
 5%

 Mariehamn - HJK Helsinki
 HJK Helsinki @ 1.50
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 23, 2022)

️ Football 23 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Breidablik - KR Reykjavik
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.65
 5%

 Grotta - Fylkir Reykjavik
 Grotta or Draw @ 1.60
 5%

 Hammarby Talang FF - IF Sylvia
 Hammarby Talang FF or Draw @ 1.50
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 24, 2022)

️ Football 24 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Shelbourne - Dundalk
 Dundalk or Draw @ 1.42
 15%

 UMF Selfoss - Fjolnir Reykjavik
 BTTS @ 1.45
 5%

 Drogheda Utd - Sligo Rovers
 2-4 Goals @ 1.60
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 25, 2022)

️ Football 25 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Haugesund - Viking
 BTTS @ 1.55
 5%

 Rosenborg - Kristiansund
 Rosenborg @ 1.42
 5%

 Sandviken - Nordstrand
 Nordstrand @ 1.60
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 26, 2022)

️ Football 26 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Stromsgodset - Lillestrom
 Over 9.5 Corners @ 1.40
 5%

 Ham Kam - Sarpsborg
 BTTS @ 1.65
 5%

 Bodo/Glimt - Aalesunds
 Bodo/Glimt @ 1.40
 10%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 27, 2022)

️ Football 27 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 IK Sirius - IFK Goteborg
 BTTS @ 1.75
 5%

 IK Sirius - IFK Goteborg
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.42
 5%

 IF Brommapojkarna - Osters
 IF Brommapojkarna or Draw @ 1.40
 10%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 28, 2022)

️ Football 28 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Jonkopings - Orgryte IS
 Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.42
 5%

 Zamalek - Ceramica Cleopatra
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40
 5%

 Norrby - Ostersunds FK
 Under 12.5 Corners @ 1.44
 10%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 29, 2022)

Tennis 29 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Tatjana Maria – Sorana Cirstea
 Sorana Cirstea @ 1.40
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jun 30, 2022)

️ Football 30 Jun. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 U. Catolica - Sao Paulo
 Sao Paulo @ 2.20
 5%

 Olimpia Asuncion - Atletico GO
 BTTS & Over 3.5 Goals @ 2.40
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 1, 2022)

️ Football 01 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Bohemians Dublin - Derry City
 BTTS @ 1.90
 5%

 Finn Harps - Shamrock Rovers
 Shamrock Rovers @ 1.42
 5%

 Sundsvall - Malmo
 Over 8.5 Corners @ 1.44
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 3, 2022)

️ Football 03 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Aalesunds - Stromsgodset
 Stromsgodset 1-3 Goals @ 1.35
 5%

 Ham Kam - Molde
 BTTS @ 1.55
 5%

 Tukums 2000 - FS Metta
 Tukums 2000 or Draw @ 1.55
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 5, 2022)

️ Football 05 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Malmo - Vikingur Reykjavik
 Maldo & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40
 5%

 Shamrock Rovers - Hibernians
 Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.42
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 6, 2022)

️ Football 06 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 F91 Dudelange - KF Tirana
 F91 Dudelange or Draw @ 1.45
 5%

 Bodo/Glimt - Klaksvik
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.47
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 7, 2022)

️ Football 07 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 KuPS - Dila Glori
 KuPS  @ 1.42
 10%

 Lechia G. - Akad. Pandev
 Lechia G./Lechia G. @ 1.57
 5%

 Ranheim - Skeid
 Ranheim @ 1.53
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 11, 2022)

️ Football 11 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Fram Reykjavik - Hafnarfjordur
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.53
 10%

 Mjondalen - Asane
 Asane to Score @ 1.40
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 12, 2022)

️ Football 12 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Qarabag - Lech P.
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.42
 10%

 Sutjeska - Ludogorets
 Ludogorets @ 1.45
 5%


----------



## csori (Jul 15, 2022)

Slottie.io said:


> ️ Football 12 Jul. 2022
> 
> = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll
> 
> ...


bravo


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 16, 2022)

️ Football 16 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Djurgarden - Varnamo
 Djurgarden @ 1.42
 10%

 Hafnarfjordur - Vikingur Reykjavik
 BTTS @ 1.55
 5%


----------



## CarylFairhurst (Jul 21, 2022)

I don't think that you can trust such websites. There are many platforms with sports predictions, but as far as I know, most of them are scams.


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 22, 2022)

CarylFairhurst said:


> I don't think that you can trust such websites. There are many platforms with sports predictions, but as far as I know, most of them are scams.


We offer our sports predictions for free, in case you're blind and can't see with your own eyes.


----------



## csori (Jul 22, 2022)

Slottie.io said:


> We offer our sports predictions for free, in case you're blind and can't see with your own eyes.


ou haven't given a betting tip in a long time


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 22, 2022)

csori said:


> ou haven't given a betting tip in a long time


We will start with daily betting tips once our website is finished  So keep an eye on our thread


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 23, 2022)

️ Football 23 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Zurich - Luzern
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.55
 10%

 St. Gallen - Winterthur
 Over 8.5 Corners @ 1.40
 5%

 LASK - Austria Klagenfurt
 LASK  @ 1.42
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 24, 2022)

️ Football 24 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Rapid - FCSB
 Rapid or Draw @ 1.53
 10%

 FC Sion - Young Boys
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.53
 5%

 Grasshopper - Lugano
 BTTS @ 1.67
 5%


----------



## csori (Jul 24, 2022)

Slottie.io said:


> ️ Football 24 Jul. 2022
> 
> = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll
> 
> ...


bravo


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 25, 2022)

️ Football 25 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 AC Horsens - Lyngby
 AC Horsens or Draw @ 1.35
 15%

 Varbergs - Hammarby
 Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.40
 5%

 Norrkoping - Goteborg
 BTTS @ 1.80
 5%


----------



## CarylFairhurst (Jul 26, 2022)

CarylFairhurst said:


> I don't think that you can trust such websites. There are many platforms with sports predictions, but as far as I know, most of them are scams.


To succeed in this field, you should work a lot. Many tactics on the internet could help you become a professional in this field, but it will take you years till you understand how everything works here. Still, the best experience could be gained only by practicing. I suggest you visit Casinobulister and start placing your first bets here.


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 26, 2022)

️ Football 26 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Shkupi Skopje - Dinamo Zagreb
 Dinamo Zagreb & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.53
 5%

 Lincoln Red Imps - Tobol
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.36
 5%

 Shamrock Rovers - Ludogorets
 Ludogorets or Draw @ 1.40
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 27, 2022)

️ Football 27 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Zurich - Qarabag
 BTTS @ 1.65
 5%

 Malmo - Zalgiris
 Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.42
 5%

 Inter Club Escaldes - CFR Cluj
 Not BTTS @ 1.53
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 29, 2022)

️ Football 29 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Odense - Midtjylland
 BTTS @ 1.60
 5%

 Novi Pazar - Partizan
 Partizan & Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.40
 5%

 Ludogorets - Spartak Varna
 No BTTS @ 1.40
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 30, 2022)

️ Football 30 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Liverpool - Manchester City
 BTTS @ 1.65
 10%

 Porto - Tondela
 Porto & Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.57
 5%

 St. Gallen - Zurich
 St. Gallen or Draw @ 1.35
 5%

 Ajax - PSV
 BTTS @ 1.55
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Jul 31, 2022)

️ Football 31 Jul. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Young Boys - Grasshoppers
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.42
 10%

 Molde - Stromsgodset
 Molde @ 1.40
 5%

 Sarpsborg - Lillestrom
 Lillestrom or Draw @ 1.57
 10%

 Elfsborg - Hacken
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.50
 5%


----------



## mihamilton (Jul 31, 2022)

Zamalek - Ceramica Cleopatra


----------



## Slottie.io (Aug 2, 2022)

️ Football 02 Aug. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Ludogorets - Dinamo Zagreb
 Over 1.5 Goals @ 1.42
 10%

 St. Gilloise - Rangers
 Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.40
 5%

 Benfica - Midtjylland
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.67
 5%

 KA Akureyri - KR Reykjavik
 KA Akureyri or Draw @ 1.41
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Aug 4, 2022)

️ Football 04 Aug. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 Molde - Kisvarda
 Molde @ 1.42
 10%

 KuPS - Young Boys
 Young Boys @ 1.45
 5%

 Brondby - Basel
 BTTS @ 1.80
 5%


----------



## Slottie.io (Aug 5, 2022)

️ Football 05 Aug. 2022

 = Game,  Prediction,  Bankroll

 'U' Cluj - Petrolul
 'U' Cluj or Draw @ 1.40
 15%

 Schaffhausen - Wil
 Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.55
 5%

 Lyon - AC Ajaccio
 Lyon @ 1.40
 5%

 Frankfurt - Bayern
 BTTS @ 1.53
 5%


----------

